# Hi



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi all *waves* I think most of you know me IRL or online, so I don't really need to say much. I breed and exhibit a few varieties of mice and look forward to chatting with you all.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Hiya!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome over


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey!


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

*waves* Welcome to the forums


----------

